# Cvs is deprecated (and so is cvsup!)



## AlexJ (Nov 17, 2012)

The news should be actually in the "News forum", but I don't have permission to open new thread there.

According to the latest /usr/ports/LASTCOMMIT.txt


> CVS IS DEPRECATED: http://wiki.freebsd.org/CvsIsDeprecated


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Leaving (I think...) ftp, subversion, portsnap... (I made a post earlier today with one svn (subversion) method, not that I'd recommend it in most cases, but some.)


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 18, 2012)

AlexJ said:
			
		

> Cvs is deprecated (and so is cvsup!)


It is unfortunate that it was handled the way it was. I know that this change was done ahead of schedule due to the security incident, but there have been announcements that CVS would no longer be available after "early 2013".

In particular, there was a very easy-to-use port (net/cvsup-mirror) which was "A kit for easily setting up a FreeBSD mirror site using CVS". I have been unable to find anything equivalent for mirroring via SVN. There have been a number of posts here, as well as pointers to things in the FreeBSD Wiki, mailing lists, and elsewhere, but none of them seem to be complete "one stop shopping" for setting up a SVN mirror. A fair number of these things contradict each other to some extent as well. And then there's the web interface (devel/cvsweb3). In a brief look at the web interface to SVN on freebsd.org, it seems to be missing several nice feature of cvsweb which I use (text box which accepts pastes like "sys/dev/e1000/if_em.c" to jump directly to a known file, and the "Display revisions graphically" option). Perhaps equivalent functions are available in the SVN web viewer and I just haven't found them yet. But that just makes an unplanned switch more inconvenient.

I've got several dozen FreeBSD machines here, so setting up a local mirror is quite worthwhile. It would be great if somebody created a "svn-mirror" port.


----------

